# [Bluetooth] Transfert de fichiers Telephone -> PC

## Poussin

Cela fait quelques jours que j'essaie de transférer des fichiers entre le PC et le téléphone via bluetooth.

Après pas mal de recherche et avoir unmask certaines versions de packet, j'arrive à transferer du PC vers le téléphone. Par contre, du téléphone vers le PC, pas moyen. Le téléphone ne détecte pas le PC (pour le transfert de fichiers, il le détecte pour le telecommander via HID)

Quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce qu'il faut activer comme serveur/deamon/autre pour permettre ce transfert?

Actuellement j'ai installé:

Bluez-4.63

gnome-bluetooth-2.28.6

openobex-1.5

obexd-0.21-r2 (mais sans le flag server, bloqué par obex-data-server requis par gvfs)

obex-data-server-0.4.5

bluetooth est dans les USE bien entenduLast edited by Poussin on Mon May 10, 2010 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

J'imagine que tu as suivi la doc : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml ?

----------

## Poussin

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> J'imagine que tu as suivi la doc : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml ?

 

Oui, mais non. A ce niveau là, on ne peut même plus appeler ça du outdated  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que tu as suivi une doc ? laquelle ?

l'âge des paquet n'est pas important, du moment que tu aies tout ce qu'il faut...

----------

## Poussin

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Est-ce que tu as suivi une doc ? laquelle ?
> 
> l'âge des paquet n'est pas important, du moment que tu aies tout ce qu'il faut...

 

Au final pas de doc. Le USE flag bluetooth fait beaucoup, le matos est détecté par le noyaux, l'envoie vers le telephone fonctionne, de même que le mode télécommande (merci sony ericsson).

Bluez-libs et Blues-utils ne sont plus utilisés (sauf erreur de ma part) mais tout est inclus dans Bluez-4.XX. Ensuite, gnome-obex-[send|server] n'existent plus.

----------

## Poussin

J'ai réussi à faire un transfert de fichier, mais bon, ce n'est surement pas prévu comme ça.

Je kill obex-data-server qui tourne, et je lance python ods-data-server.py opp /home/login/ (qui se trouve dans le rep test/ des sources d'obex-data-server)

Si quelqu'un à une solution moins dégueulasse ou un tuto/doc à jour, je suis preneur

----------

